
Nintendo Won't Be The Next Sega and Why You Should Buy - shivkapoor
http://www.industrygamers.com/news/nintendo-wont-be-the-next-sega-and-why-you-should-buy-shares-game-trader/
======
hkmurakami
_"Part of our thesis on owning Nintendo is that Japanese exporters will stand
to benefit from a weaker yen, if that ever happens."_

This is completely invalid, because (at least for the non-Japanese investor) a
weaker Yen means that even if Nintendo shares climb in terms of Yen, the
declining Yen will counteract the share's value in terms of any foreign
currency (such as the Dollar).

This is exactly why investing in an inflationary country like India is a
tricky endeavor, because even if the Country grows, its currently could become
devalued to the point where the returns become worse than what one could get
in their native country.

